# AKE - Allkem Limited



## ormond (30 July 2008)

Couldn't find a thread on this co so thought i'd start the ball rolling.
Bought a few today for the exposure to lithium and potash

Orocobre Limited is an Australia-based exploration company. The Company’s business involves exploration on its lithium, copper-gold and silver projects, which are principally in Argentina. The Company’s two principal projects are Olaroz Lithium Project and Santo Domingo Porphyry Project. The Olaroz Lithium Project (lithium, potash and boron) consists of 7,600 hectares of tenements (cateo’s) over a salar (salt lake) known to contain high values of lithium in brine. The Santo Domingo Porphyry Project (copper/gold/molybdenum) is located in the Jujuy Province in the elevated and arid Puna region in the north - western part of Australia.


----------



## ormond (22 March 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

The news flow fom this co. will start flowing soon with JORC and scoping study results due late march or early april.
Lithium will benefit from President Obama's spending on alternative energy and battery-run autos.
Any one else following this co?


----------



## mojohand (23 March 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

I have held this company for a few months now. Early days yet but long term shows great potential. With the Earth trending toward an electric/renewable future the Olaroz salar is a great asset.


----------



## ormond (30 April 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*




mojohand said:


> I have held this company for a few months now. Early days yet but long term shows great potential. With the Earth trending toward an electric/renewable future the Olaroz salar is a great asset.




Orocobre Limited (ASX: ORE) is pleased to report a maiden resource estimate at its Orocobre Lithium – Potash project in Jujuy province in north-west Argentina. Independent resource specialists Geos Mining of Sydney, Australia have reported an Inferred Mineral Resource of:

350 million kL of brine at 800g/kL lithium and 6,600 g/kL potassium.

This is equivalent to 1.5 million tonnes of Lithium carbonate and 4.4 million tonnes of
potash (potassium chloride) based on 5.32 tonnes of lithium carbonate being equivalent
to 1 tonne of lithium and 1.91 tonnes of potash being equivalent to one tonne of
potassium.


----------



## ormond (5 May 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

"OLAROZ LITHIUM – POTASH PROJECT SCOPING STUDY
• Potential to develop a long life operation with production of 15,000 tpa lithium carbonate and 36,000 tpa potash.
• Resource base sufficient to support future expansions.
• Exploration potential beneath the current resource.
• Excellent chemistry with attractive lithium and potassium grades, low magnesium: lithium ratios and attractive sulphate levels.
• Conventional processing routes applicable with low technical risk.
• Capital costs estimated to be in the range of US$80m-US$100m.
• Low cash operating costs and strong operating margins indicated. An operation would be competitive with current low cost brine producers.
• Company to undertake a Bankable Feasibility Study which is expected to cost approximately US$2m and be completed in mid-2010." 

Be good to get JV for funding with so few shares on issue the upside could be huge imo.This could come on the radar of overseas investers as lithium supply continues to be tight.DYOR


----------



## ormond (18 August 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Very detailed report out on ORE well worth a read.

http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/download_file.php?uid=128


----------



## Zird (6 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Company to split into ORE and Elements Minerals Q4 this year.
E.M. as public offering.  Operations near Mt Isa and Nthn NSW as well as Argentina


----------



## ormond (8 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Up another 13% today continuing the great run for ASX listed explorers.
New research report out with a price target of $2.06
http://www.orocobre.com.au/PDF/Orocobre all charged up.pdf


----------



## 888 (22 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

I know that this is a very newbie question, but I can't help wander why would ORE shares gone up over 400% while the company is actually losing money and not profitable. Could anyone help me make sense of this?


----------



## maungatapu (22 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



888 said:


> I know that this is a very newbie question, but I can't help wander why would ORE shares gone up over 400% while the company is actually losing money and not profitable. Could anyone help me make sense of this?



Read the report on Ormond's post 8 Sept. In a nutshell lithium and to a lesser extent potash. Lithium is used in ceramics, glass industries and batteries. Electric and hybrid vehicles will be using batteries manufactured from lithium. Warren Buffett has invested millions in a Chinese company that is manufacturing these batteries and cars. Add in GM Renault Toyoto there is going to be a huge demand for lithium Ore has some excellent lithium deposits in Argentina.


----------



## Kalvin (22 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

I have held a bit of this stock for a while now, and have to say I am very pleased with the results. Even though Potash isn't especially "cool" right now, and the prices have come off quite a bit, you would have to say Lithium is very sexy (just look at reed resources (RDR) price hike when they mentioned they had some Lithium.
However, the mining costs at altitude in the Andes would seem to be quite high, especially when compared to the potential of Reward (RWD) at Lake Disappointment.  Reward, incidentally, seem to have a massive amount of Lithium as well in Lake Dumbleyung. Exciting, but early days....


----------



## 888 (22 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



maungatapu said:


> Read the report on Ormond's post 8 Sept. In a nutshell lithium and to a lesser extent potash. Lithium is used in ceramics, glass industries and batteries. Electric and hybrid vehicles will be using batteries manufactured from lithium. Warren Buffett has invested millions in a Chinese company that is manufacturing these batteries and cars. Add in GM Renault Toyoto there is going to be a huge demand for lithium Ore has some excellent lithium deposits in Argentina.




Thanks for the reply maungatapu, I read Ormond's post 8 Sept, I read about the Lithium and Potash part but I also read that based on their revenue forecast, they're not expecting to be profitable until 2012 ($16 Million profit expected).    How much Lithium are we talking about here?


----------



## maungatapu (24 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



Kalvin said:


> I have held a bit of this stock for a while now, and have to say I am very pleased with the results. Even though Potash isn't especially "cool" right now, and the prices have come off quite a bit, you would have to say Lithium is very sexy (just look at reed resources (RDR) price hike when they mentioned they had some Lithium.
> However, the mining costs at altitude in the Andes would seem to be quite high, especially when compared to the potential of Reward (RWD) at Lake Disappointment.  Reward, incidentally, seem to have a massive amount of Lithium as well in Lake Dumbleyung. Exciting, but early days....




As you say early days. Possibly 5/6+years away providing they get a license to mine. Operating costs would I presume be quite a bit higher by then. MP Securities has estimated the operating costs for ORE are estimated at US$2120/t taking into account the potash credits of US$21/t plus capital costs of approx US$92m The price of   Lithium carbonate is US$6500/t
Based on these figures turnover in 2012 would be $65m  2013 would be 97.5m
producing 10,000t then 15,000t the following years depending of course on operating costs, the LCE price and the A$/US$ exchange rate.


----------



## maungatapu (24 September 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



888 said:


> Thanks for the reply maungatapu, I read Ormond's post 8 Sept, I read about the Lithium and Potash part but I also read that based on their revenue forecast, they're not expecting to be profitable until 2012 ($16 Million profit expected).    How much Lithium are we talking about here?




According to MP Securities research based on data from two drilling programmes sampling and hydrogeological tests in April this year ORE provided an initial JORC compliant inferred resource of 1.5Mt lithium carbonate (280,000t lithium metal) and 4.4Mt of potash.. The resource was based on a lithium and potassium concentration of 0.08% & 0.66% respectively that extended to an average depth of 55m


----------



## maungatapu (6 October 2009)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Looks like Lake Disappointment could be out of the picture now. Would not be surprised if Reward does not get a license Lake Dumbleyung either. Reward would be a long wayoff producing any lithium.


----------



## tfrjr (5 March 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

What are the prospects for ORE now that it has a joint venture with TOYOTA? Alhough the stock price has increased, it still doesn't(IMHO) seem to reflect the  significance of this venture.


----------



## AngusSmart (8 March 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

i dont think toyota is a friendly name at all lately.. especially in the Usa.. they slag the crap out of them everywhere, but i guess this is just them trying to back up their auto industry big names.. (was just in the us last month)

otherwise potential in this company.. i would like to see how they come out of this trading halt.. i would love to pick some up for under $2.. but that seems like a long shot now.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 March 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Orocobre's joint venture with Toyota is mentioned in a New York Times article on the sudden interest in lithium.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/business/energy-environment/10lithium.html?hp


----------



## Kent1810 (17 March 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Yep,
Salinas Grandes discovery would boost ORE to the $3 level soon. The Canadian listing TSX and stock auction will put the cap on it for March....


----------



## Trevor Perth (11 October 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

I've being researching Lithium recently.  The talk is that Lithium will be used extensively as a power source for new tech cars and be similar price as oil.
An American company Li3 hold a significant number of licences in North and South America.  And there is talk of a boom in the price of Lithium.
Apparently Lithium can be easy or difficult to extract and Orocobre's resource in South American falls into the easy category with the added bonus of good access to transport infrastructure. Hence Toyota's commitment.
Any comments on where the stock price might end up?


----------



## Trevor Perth (20 October 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Just browsed thru a 37 page presentation which Ocrocbre gave to North American investors yesterday.  IMO brilliant and the shares bucked today's trend today.
Couldn't find the presentation on ORE's web site but it is posted on E*Trade related to company "News".
A great presentation and worth read.
I do hold shares in ORE so very pleased, up 25% in 10 days..

Bring it on...


----------



## maungatapu (26 October 2010)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



Trevor Perth said:


> I've being researching Lithium recently.  The talk is that Lithium will be used extensively as a power source for new tech cars and be similar price as oil.
> An American company Li3 hold a significant number of licences in North and South America.  And there is talk of a boom in the price of Lithium.
> Apparently Lithium can be easy or difficult to extract and Orocobre's resource in South American falls into the easy category with the added bonus of good access to transport infrastructure. Hence Toyota's commitment.
> Any comments on where the stock price might end up?




Go to the Orocobre website and read the research reports. They will give you a rough idea.
Last traded on the TSX at $2.68 thats equivalent to Au$2.645 Last traded on ASX @ $2.51


----------



## Slipperz (4 January 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Been on a raging bull run of late. I was in on the rights issue at 38 cents and took my profits at 1.60 happy with a four bagger. 

Ahhhhh hindsight


----------



## bennywizard (21 January 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

nice buying opportunity today, finally go dipped my toes in the water with this one at 3.38


----------



## kingkev (7 April 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Anybody watching this stock.  Came up on my radar a few weeks ago and looks like a solid company with some great assets.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ozaki (24 May 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Have held ORE shares for a while, solid company with plenty of product, money in the bank and future prospects, hard to tell why the SP getting thumped so much, happy to hold though. Actual good lithium companies are rare


----------



## kingkev (26 May 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Sp being hammered at the moment.................might be the right time to get in

Any toughts as to why the sp is heading south?


----------



## maungatapu (27 May 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



kingkev said:


> Sp being hammered at the moment.................might be the right time to get in
> 
> Any thoughts as to why the sp is heading south?



There's a heap of other companies heading south from RIO to NMS. ORE has just been caught up in an out going tide. However it is up 2.9% today. Worth buying at this price.
Ann today is encouraging regarding the secondary approvals process. Getting the thumbs up from the locals.


----------



## maungatapu (29 May 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

ORL closed at 2.30 CAD on Friday. Am expecting ORE to reach 2.20/2.22 AUD Monday. Looks like it could be on the way back up again if world markets behave.


----------



## kingkev (27 June 2011)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Fluctuating a lot this one
got my buy order in at 2.05

Good things around the corner I hope
DYOR


----------



## tech/a (22 June 2012)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Thought there would be some chatter on this 
Bought a parcel at 1.62
Will post a chart tonight.


----------



## statmech71 (28 June 2012)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Still in this Tech? It'd be great to see that chart.

Thanks - Paul


----------



## J.B.Nimble (4 July 2012)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

The secondary approval process dragged the share price down from close to $4 down to $1. Now that the approval has come through it should have turned the corner... Four bucks again?


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Lithium looks like it might have a future over IO etc. Maybe the better commodity to be chasing these days.

Article in one of the news papers ramping it up.

Anyone holding / researching?


----------



## viciam (13 June 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



kennas said:


> Lithium looks like it might have a future over IO etc. Maybe the better commodity to be chasing these days.
> 
> Article in one of the news papers ramping it up.
> 
> Anyone holding / researching?




Orocobre was expecting to produce lithium carbonate by 2012 and being in the region of $65m - $70m EBITDA but this hasn't happened and now they are saying production will be in 2014. 

I've tried to research for this reason of this delay but haven't found anything. Anybody got any info on this?


----------



## rbgmauq (17 June 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

ORE has been showing support around 1.222 and resistance in the 1.580 price range. It is rated buy with the 1.845 target price in six months.


----------



## Country Lad (24 September 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

For some reason I had ignored this, can't remember why.  May have to change the mindset.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad (22 October 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*

Certainly got a move on in the last couple of days, but alas, without me I might add.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (23 October 2013)

*Re: ORE - Orocobre*



Country Lad said:


> Certainly got a move on in the last couple of days, but alas, without me I might add.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad
> ...




Thank you Country Lad for taking the time out of your busy schedule to do the charts so promptly. A shame to hear you haven't been on board whilst it has taken off


----------



## pavilion103 (23 October 2013)

I was a late comer at 2.19.
I don't hold long term though.
Happy with the move.


----------



## viciam (25 March 2014)

*Orocobre Lithium*

Hi,

Does anyone here follow Orocobre?

They have a lithium project in Argentina, in Which Orocobre owns 66.5%, Toyota Tusho owns 25%, and A local Argentinian government owns 8.5%. My concern is that Toyota Tusho is part of the Toyota motor group and their reason for involvement in this lithium project is to secure a supply of Lithium for themselves.

What if they buy all the lithium from Orocobre but at below market lithium rates so they get cheap lithium? This would mean less profits for Orocobre right? Is there a conflict of interest here? Or have I misunderstood the structure?

This is what I am looking at... http://orocobre.com.au/PDF/ASX_17Oc...h Toyota Tsusho for Development of Olaroz.pdf

Would be good to have someone's input who knows more about investing than me.

On page 1 it says "with TTC’s conditional 25% participation". What if the condition is that at a later stage TTC's share in the project rises and Orocobre's decreases, in which case TTC would have more power over sales and prices of lithium.

Thanks in advance


----------



## viciam (25 March 2014)

Also can Toyota Tusho force Orocobre to sell the lithium at a certain price? Does it have the power and legal right to do so? or is lithium sold only at set market prices?

Would I be able to find a detailed document on the ins and outs of the agreement with a securities commission that must be filed by the companies? If so where? I would love to read more detailed version of the terms of agreement between Orocobre and Toyota Tusho

Please help


----------



## pixel (23 October 2014)

Has anybody taken a trade in ORE since the last mention?
No, I missed it as well, until it popped out of my daily Trinity Scan today.





Last time it showed some "W"arning signs, suggesting a possible bottom reversal, I dismissed the signals because of unconvincing volume. Have to draw the line somewhere; too bad I didn't break the rule in June 
This time, volume is quite a bit better. Will the price perform the same way? 
If it retraces tomorrow, I'll try for an entry as close to $2.60 as possible; then add on break above $2.75, with a $3 first target. Trailing Stop will depend on if and when I can get an entry away.


----------



## peter2 (16 February 2016)

Waiting for a price break-out >2.70.


----------



## peter2 (7 April 2017)

That Feb 16 setup got us into a good trade that topped out at 5.00. 

I've started a new one in the ASX Momentum thread. This daily setup looks good but it looks better in the weekly chart. There's no doubt it's a reversal setup and I'm always cautious about trading reversals in a rising market. 

The weekly chart of *GXY* looks like a classic EW 5-3-5 abc corrective pattern may have just ended. It's ended between the 50-61.8% pull-back zone and the target would be the old highs near 5.00. 

I'm no EW expert, but the basic knowledge is enough to aid in the understanding of corrective swings. Impulsive moves start when the corrective move ends. The aim is to get into the impulsive moves when they start.


----------



## Porper (7 April 2017)

Interesting chart.

Agree with the wave count but adding to the bullish case for me are the time cycles.
There is a cluster all around the same date. The 3 projections do span 1 month but remember we are looking at the weekly chart so it's acceptable. Wave equality projection $6.34. Important the recent low at $2.62 isn't breached as it will weaken the wave count.


----------



## Boggo (7 April 2017)

That popped up in a EW setup scan a few weeks ago. A TS3 is a Trade Setup 3 which is an ABC correction with a software calculated entry, stop and a min target. (The $ figures in there are based on a $20000 account with $1000 at risk)
In the recent market a lot of these are not making their targets or are taking a long time to get there, a few years ago it was different.

Weekly chart


----------



## skc (7 April 2017)

Boggo said:


> That popped up in a EW setup scan a few weeks ago. A TS3 is a Trade Setup 3 which is an ABC correction with a software calculated entry, stop and a min target. (The $ figures in there are based on a $20000 account with $1000 at risk)
> In the recent market a lot of these are not making their targets or are taking a long time to get there, a few years ago it was different.




Feels like a significant move and a pretty solid finish today. Although ORE is pretty volatile and can have big gaps on news without warning. It is THE most shorted stock on the ASX (@20.34%) though so that's probably to the benefits of the longs... I always get the feeling that the last 5-6% of shorters (above 14-15% shorts outstanding) are late to the party and are probably going to be wrong.

http://www.shortman.com.au/


----------



## peter2 (28 April 2017)

ORE is having another attempt at the break-out level slightly above 3.00. If demand can frighten the large short position (~20%) the price could move higher very quickly as the shorters are forced to buy and cover.

It's an interesting battle. I'd put this trade in the daily momentum portfolio only it's fully invested atm.


----------



## Charlycharly (19 August 2017)

There are some rumours about Google and Orocobre.
Does anybody know more ?


----------



## KiwiFromAuckland (21 August 2017)

I've heard on the radio that Google is interested in Orocobre. Perhaps they want to support Orocobre with new robots. It is not yet sure what the reason is.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2017)

peter2 said:


> ORE is having another attempt at the break-out level slightly above 3.00. If demand can frighten the large short position (~20%) the price could move higher very quickly as the shorters are forced to buy and cover.
> 
> It's an interesting battle. I'd put this trade in the daily momentum portfolio only it's fully invested atm.



Another basing liftoff scenario in the last few days. Selloff today with tomorrow  revealing more regarding a run higher. or not. The Google rumour is bull dung.


----------



## KiwiFromAuckland (21 August 2017)

Not everything that sounds odd is bull****


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2017)

KiwiFromAuckland said:


> Not everything that sounds odd is bull****



Well prove it up.


----------



## KiwiFromAuckland (22 August 2017)

I heard it on Radio NZ


----------



## notting (19 September 2017)

ORE had an overcrowded short participation which has had a bit of an unwind over the last week or so!
When shorts are hard to get, you don't want them!! This is a good example of that.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 March 2018)

Had some interest in Orocobre for years now but was content with PLS lithium investment. Seems the LIT ETF is a benchmark and the lithium stocks have come off the boil so to speak. More to the point maybe the larger lithium stocks pulled the run down. After mentioning the pitfalls of buying on the otherside of an up trend broken, I find myself looking at exactly that again. Finding the  resumption of an up trend is not an easy play. Maybe it has further to decline. 5 ish was a place of interest but awhile away yet, if ever.


----------



## greggles (2 October 2018)

Looks like Orocobre Limited found bottom at around $3.50 in early September. Since then its share price has risen to $4.68, where it closed today at its high for the day, up 11.4% on yesterday's close of $4.20. Today's share price increase has sent ORE confidently through resistance at $4.50.

Some good drilling results from the Cauchari JV boosted the share price on 19 September.

The company announced yesterday that Mr Martin Perez de Solay has been appointed as the new Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director after an extensive global search by recruitment specialist Egon Zehnder. Martin will commence in these roles following the upcoming Annual General Meeting and a transition period with the current Managing Director and CEO.

The market seemed to like the announcement. Things seem to be going well for ORE at the moment. It all feels very positive.


----------



## Miner (8 March 2019)

Ore posted a report last night after market closed. https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190307/pdf/4439h18gmk8zgn.pdf
On prima facie it was IMO an encouraging report. But market reacted or behaved, to depress the price today significantly.
Could any one following this stock/thread suggest what could be the reasons or the report was not really a good one even I looked it as positive?
Disclaimer - holding


----------



## Ann (9 March 2019)

Miner, my thoughts, pull back from overhead falling resistance line coming from January 2009, which is also the 200dsma, double whammy. This fall is reflected in the major US Global lithium ETF which has been falling in concert with the recent falls on Wall Street. Gotta watch those falling overheads, they will get you every time! (mostly  )

...and the inevitable chart


----------



## Miner (17 April 2019)

Ann said:


> Miner, my thoughts, pull back from overhead falling resistance line coming from January 2009, which is also the 200dsma, double whammy. This fall is reflected in the major US Global lithium ETF which has been falling in concert with the recent falls on Wall Street. Gotta watch those falling overheads, they will get you every time! (mostly  )
> 
> ...and the inevitable chart
> 
> View attachment 92777



Briefly read quarterly report published today.
Some good points specially record production. But market will also see the margin, demand forecast, cost and what goes to kitty.
Yesterday price was already factored for a better result today. But is it a better one per market expectations?
I have started reading charts and honestly engineering and MBA were easier. May be decreased learning capacity with age  . So @tech/a , @Ann , @So_Cynical , @peter2, @barney  and other gurus would your chart show falling knife today after market opens ?
Hope not as I am a holder as well.
Have a safe and profitable day .


----------



## tech/a (17 April 2019)

Hi Miner

The chart itself is pretty ho hum.
Nothing of real interest. Cant say 
that I see any factoring in of good 
financials as price and volume have
both been stable for months.

Often it takes news which surprises participants to ignite a stock.
Currently trading around its lowest levels over the last 3 years its
a stock that the Duck would not hold--but you may like the stability
dividends etc.

So my bet --more of the same.


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

Descending Triangle somewhat bearish considered a continuation pattern. Let see what happens..


----------



## Miner (17 April 2019)

Ann said:


> Descending Triangle somewhat bearish considered a continuation pattern. Let see what happens..
> 
> View attachment 93873



Surprisingly ORE opened with a 3.35% rise as I write. Don't understand it but not complaining either


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Surprisingly ORE opened with a 3.35% rise as I write. Don't understand it but not complaining either




Not surprising Miner. It had a good rise yesterday from a recent fall of five days (see dark candles) and it may see further rises trying to test the falling overhead resistance line of around $3.85.

It would be trying to break above that falling resistance line. It may succeed or it may fall back and continue to travel sideways back and forth between the bottom $3 support line until it moves beyond the downward pressure of the falling resistance. It would make for a stronger future rise if it did hold onto the bottom support line of $3 and move sideways for a while. 

A closer view with an extended chart pattern....


----------



## barney (17 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Surprisingly ORE opened with a 3.35% rise as I write.




Hi Miner ….. Some chart musings below ……….. At the moment price is in limbo/equilibrium/tight range … 

Basically, what @tech/a said above with pictures

*Fundamentally* …. They are a Producer so are ahead of the pack in many ways. 

Lithium price has been soft in China so their profits were affected last Quarter. 

In the short term the Chart says exactly what the Fundamentals say … ie. Nothing much happening until something happens

In the longer term, my view is producing L stocks with good management will do pretty well … 

Sometimes you just need to buy a bigger bag of popcorn and sit it out


----------



## Miner (17 April 2019)

barney said:


> Hi Miner ….. Some chart musings below ……….. At the moment price is in limbo/equilibrium/tight range …
> 
> Basically, what @tech/a said above with pictures
> 
> ...



@barney  I never knew with stocks you also write lyrics and poems to sing a song


----------



## barney (17 April 2019)

Miner said:


> @barney  I never knew with stocks you also write lyrics and poems to sing a song




Lol .... Well I have been a Muso for just on 50 years … Goes with the territory


----------



## Miner (17 April 2019)

barney said:


> Lol .... Well I have been a Muso for just on 50 years … Goes with the territory



Lol.
So I picked the muso trait correctly


----------



## barney (17 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Lol.
> So I picked the muso trait correctly




Indeed!!  …… Hum me a few bars and I'll cut a riff for you


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 December 2019)

Orocobre Limited (ORE) is a mineral exploration company focused on the construction and operation of its portfolio of lithium, potash and boron projects and facilities in the Puna region of northern Argentina. Currently, ORE's flagship project is Olaroz Project. 
From the 2019 annual report - 
FY19 production of 12,605 tonnes, FY20 production expected to be approximately 5% higher than FY19 
• Olaroz Stage 2 Expansion finance is now complete, construction of ponds is well advanced, finalising process engineering 
• 10,000 tpa Naraha Lithium Hydroxide Plant has commenced construction Operational improvement program clearly defined and currently being implemented Lithium chemical prices are lower than previous periods but long term fundamentals remain intact.

One of my picks for 2020

Iggy


----------



## fergee (7 January 2020)

Iggy_Pop said:


> One of my picks for 2020
> 
> Iggy




I was just reading the short report posted by @frugal.rock (see link below) that ORE has dropped from being 13% of total shares short on 31/12/19 to 10% short on 03/01/20. herehttps://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/did-you-know-useful-tidbits.35120/#post-1051320

Looks like the beginning a short cover rally or possibly a change in sentiment and a rerating.


----------



## fergee (7 January 2020)

Charts look interesting...

#1 The Monthly I can see a touch of a 10+ year support line then a break of the recent down trend. The RSI seems to have hit the lower bound from previous corrections and turned up again.

#2 The weekly a nice double bottom formation looks to have set up confirmed by the RSI positive divergence from 2018-2019.

#3 The daily seems to show a range with a break out level of $2.85 and a bit of a 1,2,3 set up ala @peter2 . A close above this on the daily and then weekly would be strong confirmation the range was broken and a move up to T1 to close the gap at $3.48. This is also the 0.236 fib retrace level of the down move from the all time high.

This is just my  I thought it looked like interesting set up right here. I would be keen to hear other peoples thoughts on the chart and the fundamental outlook for ORE


----------



## fergee (7 January 2020)

The Global X Lithium ETF (LIT) which holds ORE as 1.8% of its fund has broken out in a similar fashion. The break out coincided with the increase in oil prices over the last few months which makes logical sense as battery tech is the substitution to fossil fuels. If this tension with Iran is to continue oil and Lithium may both be great plays.

This is a good proxy for the battery industry imo although not perfect as its not just lithium stocks I still think it is a good indication of industry sentiment as a whole.

I have attached a chart with a comp between TSLA and LIT as I noticed they like to follow each other round the playground although its rather subjective who's running away and who's chasing as they seem to take turns over time but right now I think TSLA is trying to get away ....fast


----------



## peter2 (7 January 2020)

LIT ETF broke out much earlier and in fact preceded the price rises on all the main ASX Li stocks (PLS, ORE, GXY). I noted the rise of LIT at the right time and also noted that the ASX lithium were not responding appropriately. They have risen a little since then as you've also noted.

I can't trade the ASX Li stocks because they've been beaten down for too long. ORE is right at a resistance level (2.85) as you've noted on your charts. There will be short term opportunities but I'd rather wait until ORE gets above 3.00 before looking for my weekly setup.


----------



## fergee (10 January 2020)

ORE has almost closed the gap around $3.48, which is near the 0.236 fib re-trace level. It looks like a good time to take some profits off the table and increase the stop loss right now to de-risk the trade a bit imo.


----------



## peter2 (11 January 2020)

Nicely done @fergee . You brought this to our attention at the right time, when price was at a resistance level.


----------



## Trav. (7 July 2020)

ORE had a nice run yesterday and some resistance at $2.50 to contend with now, so if it can break and hold that then $2.64 is next level.

Good one to watch as it has plenty of upside


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> ORE had a nice run yesterday and some resistance at $2.50 to contend with now, so if it can break and hold that then $2.64 is next level.
> 
> Good one to watch as it has plenty of upside



✓ yep, noticed lithium stocks awaking from their slumber. A little bit


----------



## Trav. (8 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> ORE had a nice run yesterday and some resistance at $2.50 to contend with now, so if it can break and hold that then $2.64 is next level.




Don't worry about the $2.50 resistance, ORE blew past that today and Closed @ 2.60 ( +4.84% )


----------



## Trav. (19 September 2020)

Revisiting ORE again as it has been flagged in a weekly system in early August and it has been a losing trade (paper -11.5%) but I have noticed the tide turning in the last week or so after finding some support @ 2.60, we will have to wait and see how things turnout for ORE

Weekly bars in snip







ORE removed from ASX200 this quarter
SPP active @ $2.52 for eligible shareholders
Lithium Carbonate price holding up well.







						Lithium prices | London Metal Exchange
					

Lithium prices




					www.lme.com


----------



## Trav. (23 November 2020)

Hindsight is a wonderful thing. 

I was checking up on a few stocks and notice ORE had a lovely run and of course I was not in the trade..nice break through $3 and holding up well.


----------



## Gunnerguy (4 May 2021)

Bought some today. Maybe a bit late but a speculative buy on Lithium and the recent announced merger with GXY. Plan to be a long term ‘Growth’ hold
Gunnerguy


----------



## TechnoCap (4 May 2021)

not too late IMO - check on GLN if you like Lithium as a spec (I hold both)


Gunnerguy said:


> Bought some today. Maybe a bit late but a speculative buy on Lithium and the recent announced merger with GXY. Plan to be a long term ‘Growth’ hold
> Gunnerguy


----------



## dyna (4 May 2021)

Gunnerguy said:


> Bought some today. Maybe a bit late but a speculative buy on Lithium and the recent announced merger with GXY. Plan to be a long term ‘Growth’ hold
> Gunnerguy



Although both Galaxy and Orocobre( "gold-copper",in spanish) both lost money in fiscal 2020, and had to raise equity, the Lithium roller coaster is well and truly rocketing once again.It wasn't that long ago,2012 I think, no Aussie bank would lend them any money.Then a Japanese one, gave them a couple of hundred mill.
Hardly a speccie these days with the almost $200 Billion AustralianSuper,one of its biggest shareholders,with 7% of equity,this company is headed for the stars.Especially with a long term shortage of Lithium predicted.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 August 2021)

FY Results out and merger with Galaxy GXY complete.


• FY21 full year Net Loss After Tax of US$89.5 million impacted by US$74.9 million of Argentine tax rate changes and the effects of inflation and devaluation on deferred tax balances and tax losses   
• Lithium prices are improving reflecting strong end market and customer demand
• Management of COVID 19 impacts has been highly effective
• Olaroz Stage 2 will be complete in FY22 and will deliver a significant reduction in cash costs and step up in volumes 
• Naraha is near completion and awaiting lifting of COVID 19 travel restrictions for technical personnel to start commissioning

• *Merger with Galaxy to deliver*:
... _A top 5 global lithium chemicals company_
_... Highly complementary portfolio of assets
... Industry leading growth profile
... Synergies unique to this combination
... Highly experienced board & management team
 ... Enhanced scale and financial capacity_


----------



## bux2000 (30 November 2021)

Last Month I was a bottom feeder with GGE, well actually I was at the bottom so this month I will go back to EV's and stuff to make their batteries.......With a chart showing a little promise I hope I can keep off the bottom.
I see Nissan Has announced today it is going to  spend $17.6 Billion to speed up its manufacture of EV's









						Nissan to spend $17.6B in developing a new electric vehicle platform
					

Nissan is taking on Tesla for the top spot in the electric vehicle market. The Japanese automaker announced a five-year spending plan of $17.59 billion to accelerate  its vehicle electrification.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I have a small holding in ORE after the merger with GXY

bux


----------



## System (6 December 2021)

On December 6th, 2021, Orocobre Limited (ORE) changed its name and ASX code to Allkem Limited (AKE).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 December 2021)

New name doesn't do it for me. 

I guess the _cobre_ association needed to go, but this is clunky


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2022)

Have we missed the boat on this one, or is it a long term play and the recent correction an opportunity?


----------



## Sean K (4 April 2022)

Had a nice run here but is the MC running away? $8b??


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2022)

Maybe $8b MC for this is just the start. Looks like a lot of growth to come.


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2022)

Skimming profits here. Looks like time for another retracement, maybe. I'm just not sure if lithium keeps running or there's a significant pullback. Looks like it's just holding up at the moment, but it's been such an incredible run. Maybe this is a long term secular bull with some corrections on the way while the supply/demand imbalances sort themselves out.


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2022)

Lithium didn't move overnight and the general market is even... Maybe AKE just doesn't like $14...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2022)

*James Marlay: *Welcome to buy *Buy **Hold **Sell*, brought to you by Livewire Markets. My name's James Marlay. And today we're talking about stocks for the energy transition. I think it's becoming widely accepted that we are taking away to a new energy world. How we get there, when we get there, far less certain. So to help us navigate the way that we get to the energy transition, or get through the energy transition, we've got Luke Smith from Ausbil and Tom Richardson from Paradice. Let's talk about a few energy transitions stocks. Luke, I'll start with you. Lithium. Couldn't be hotter. Well, it was hotter. Allkem, one of the bigger producers in the Australian market. Buy, hold or a sell?

*Allkem (ASX: AKE)*​*Luke Smith (BUY): *Yeah, it's a buy. Lithium, we strongly disagree with the negative view around lithium. We've seen pricing strength, and demand backdrop is extremely strong and strengthening. Allkem, three growth assets, puts it on par with the majors. It's a buy from us.

*James Marlay:* Okay. Tom electric vehicles, batteries, everyone's into it. Allkem. Buy, hold or a sell?

*Tom Richardson (BUY):* It's a buy, absolutely. I wouldn't say it's hot. I would even say that the sector's been very cold. In fact, it's the new sector that people love to hate. But it's absolutely a buy. China is still the biggest buyer in the market, and it looks as though their battery production actually is inflecting up. And so it's not what people expect. And there's a lot of short interest in all these names. They might get caught by the demand strength in China. And maybe prices even go higher, not lower like people are expecting. So it's a buy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2022)

Quarterly out. This caught my eye.

*Argentina economic conditions*
The official foreign exchange rate depreciated by 12.8% in the June quarter from AR$111.01 at 31 March 2022, to AR$125.23 at 30 June 2022 while inflation was ~17.3%.

The accumulated *devaluation* of the AR$ against the US$ for the 12-month period from 1 July 2021 to 30 June 2022 was ~31% while *inflation* was ~64%.

_....so, the AR$ is a bit of a pain for AKE?_


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Quarterly out. This caught my eye.
> 
> *Argentina economic conditions*
> The official foreign exchange rate depreciated by 12.8% in the June quarter from AR$111.01 at 31 March 2022, to AR$125.23 at 30 June 2022 while inflation was ~17.3%.
> ...




Not sure, they seem to be reporting everything in USD, not sure of the significance of AR$?

The cash generation caught my eye. They're developing quite a pot. What are they going to do with all those $$?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2022)

costs. When inflation is higher than the devaluation, things get expensive when in the build phase.


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> The cash generation caught my eye. They're developing quite a pot. What are they going to do with all those $$?




The Capex for their development projects doesn't seem too hefty. Maybe they'll buy another project somewhere..


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2022)

AKE has a problem with $14 ish, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's approaching a short term top. Not sure what will get it through. Maybe a RIO takeover offer rumour.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2022)

I'm not sure what the market was expecting, probably a lot since it's doubled last FY, but not sure what was forecast. So, maybe this profit is factored in.

Got a lot of money in the bank, which I assume is to pay for their growth and development projects like Sal de Vida and James Bay. If Lithium stays around $50Kt then it should have another very good year. 

But, who was the bank that said lithium was going to tank? Goldman Sachs? Doesn't look like that's going to happen unless we go into a global depression and demand tanks. The supply/demand projection is still looking like deficit after 2030.


----------



## Sean K (26 August 2022)

Looks like an $8.8b MC is tops for AKE. Mr Market just doesn't like it above that level for the minute.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

This looks promising, but has a tendency to drop back, so should really be looking at EOD chart....


----------



## noirua (8 October 2022)

Allkem (ASX:AKE) eyes US$200m finance facility for Sal de Vida, Argentina
					

Allkem (ASX:AKE) has progressed activities to secure a US$200 million project financing facility for its Sal de Vida project in Argentina.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Allkem (AKE) has progressed activities to secure a US$200 million (A$311.5 million) project financing facility for its Sal de Vida project in Argentina.

The company agreed on a non-binding term sheet for the facility with the International Finance Corporation (IFC), which will help support development of the project during stage one.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2022)

Yikes, I'm really not sure where that came from, unless there was something in the AGM that caught people off guard. Lithium hasn't crashed without me knowing has it? The first production in Japan was announced, but that's supposed to be a good thing. Maybe just profit taking... 

Fingers crossed that $14 support line holds up.


----------



## DrBourse (15 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yikes, I'm really not sure where that came from, unless there was something in the AGM that caught people off guard. Lithium hasn't crashed without me knowing has it? The first production in Japan was announced, but that's supposed to be a good thing. Maybe just profit taking...
> 
> Fingers crossed that $14 support line holds up.
> 
> View attachment 149277



Hi Sean....... I reckon some Profit taking is the way to go.......maybe the punters have realised how overbought AKE is atm........considering that their IV is somewhere between $10.35 to $12.36....... The candles for 11/11/22 & 14/11/22 showed that Sellers were in control, that signalled the ST Profit Taking IMO.
Supposed 2B on holidays and away from trading atm, but the Dragon Lady is absent, so I can sneak in occasionally.....


----------



## martaart077 (15 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yikes, I'm really not sure where that came from, unless there was something in the AGM that caught people off guard. Lithium hasn't crashed without me knowing has it? The first production in Japan was announced, but that's supposed to be a good thing. Maybe just profit taking...
> 
> Fingers crossed that $14 support line holds up.
> 
> View attachment 149277



Lithium down across the board.  Not just AKE


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2022)

martaart077 said:


> Lithium down across the board.  Not just AKE




Yep, something has spooked the US market and we're being lemmings.









						Why are ASX 200 lithium shares hitting the dirt on Tuesday?
					

S&P/ASX 200 Index (ASX: XJO) lithium shares are getting hammered today. Here’s why investors are hitting the sell button on Tuesday.




					www.fool.com.au
				




I'm with DrB that it's profit taking generally. They've all run pretty hard.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yikes, I'm really not sure where that came from, unless there was something in the AGM that caught people off guard. Lithium hasn't crashed without me knowing has it? The first production in Japan was announced, but that's supposed to be a good thing. Maybe just profit taking...






> Lithium down across the board.  Not just AKE



_or _...

Rumours that a major Chinese cathode maker cut its output forecasts sent listed lithium producers plunging on Tuesday, in the first sign of soft demand for the battery metal since this year’s boom.

Lithium carbonate futures on the Wuxi Stainless Steel Exchange dropped 7 per cent on “_speculation in China that a major cathode producer might have slashed production targets and some Chinese firms forecasting softening in the market later in 2023_,” said Credit Suisse analyst Saul Kavonic.

(_I wouldn't bother with Motley Fool as an authoritative source  for much, btw_)


----------



## Boggo (15 November 2022)

Just Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse and State Street doing what they do.

AFR has an article referring to them.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2022)

Boggo said:


> Just Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse and State Street doing what they do.
> 
> AFR has an article referring to them.




I wonder how deep their shorts are.

$14 tried hard to hold it up but then it just capitulated through. Should be some support across $12.

Lithium price still holding up. I imagine when there's a decent correction in that price these players will take a hit.


----------



## Boggo (29 November 2022)

You have to wonder why people even listen to Goldman Sachs.









						Goldman Sachs Statements on Lithium Prices Depart from Reality | Midas Letter
					

Goldman Sachs is at it again. After the publication of their report “The End of the Beginning” in June this year led to a sell-off across all publicly traded lithium issuers, they have apparently doubled down on that sentiment, stating in a …




					midasletter.com


----------

